
Nokia's new PureView ad is amazing, too bad it's faked - shawndumas
http://mobile.theverge.com/2012/9/5/3294545/nokias-pureview-ads-are-fraudulent
======
akldfgj
A quick glance at that woman and that guy and it is obvious that the whole
scene is obviously fake.

They didn't say "screen images simulated" because they weren't showing a
screen.

Every camera ad shows fake footage. Example:

[http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Megapixel-Digital-Optical-
Stab...](http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Megapixel-Digital-Optical-
Stabilization/dp/B0035EJLDA/)

